# My CDE Dogma2



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

Pulled the trigger on a 57.5 Dogma2 (Black_White/633 on the Gita site, CDE on the Pinarello site). 2011 Campy SR gruppo with the Ti spindle crank, the dual pivot rear brake, and MOST Talon compact bars. Had the luxury of the Reynolds clinchers sitting around (long story)-those were not specifically for this build, but they are more than adequate for now.

Frame and fork for this larger size was 1,710 grams and the seatpost was another 250. I think Glory Cycles posted the fork weight on another forum at over 500 grams , so the frame is probably close to 1,200 grams. Weight as shown is just under 7 kg or about 15.4 lbs.

I put about 150 miles and 11,000 ft of climbing on it so far and absolutely love it. I previously had a 2008 Prince. It's not a revelation compared to the Prince - but I can say that if the Prince was a 10, to steal from Spinal Tap, the Dogma goes to 11.

More pics if you are interested: https://picasaweb.google.com/107852...authkey=Gv1sRgCIr9zPGGpb-p2QE&feat=directlink


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

cycleboyco said:


> Pulled the trigger on a 57.5 Dogma2 (Black_White/633 on the Gita site, CDE on the Pinarello site). 2011 Campy SR gruppo with the Ti spindle crank, the dual pivot rear brake, and MOST Talon compact bars. Had the luxury of the Reynolds clinchers sitting around (long story)-those were not specifically for this build, but they are more than adequate for now.
> 
> Frame and fork for this larger size was 1,710 grams and the seatpost was another 250. I think Glory Cycles posted the fork weight on another forum at over 500 grams , so the frame is probably close to 1,200 grams. Weight as shown is just under 7 kg or about 15.4 lbs.
> 
> ...



Mine just came in today...same colorway. Our builds will be very similar. Can't wait!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Seatstays look much straighter than on the Dogma 60.1


----------



## Duc_E (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats... it looks like a sweet ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice bike. Weight is very similar to my 2010 Dogma 60.1 as I also ride a 57.5cm.


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Beautiful bike.. Funny how they still call that color CDE when Caisse is defunct.

My lightweight ventoux's sure make a difference weight wise.. My 60.1 comes in at 15.04.. Just at UCI.


----------



## Jman2224 (Jun 13, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dogma537 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sweet looking bike


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Some different wheels*



enzo269 said:


> Beautiful bike.. Funny how they still call that color CDE when Caisse is defunct.
> 
> My lightweight ventoux's sure make a difference weight wise.. My 60.1 comes in at 15.04.. Just at UCI.


Took enzo269's advice and put my Edge 1.45s on there. Only down a little to 15.10, but at least I can still race in my next UCI event . Unfortunately, I only got to go up and not down that beautiful new tarmac in the background, as I was doing a loop. 

Love your bike enzo - would have considered the 2010 CDE or Naked Red at the reduced price, but Gita was out of those colors in my size.


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

cycleboyco said:


> Took enzo269's advice and put my Edge 1.45s on there. Only down a little to 15.10, but at least I can still race in my next UCI event . Unfortunately, I only got to go up and not down that beautiful new tarmac in the background, as I was doing a loop.
> 
> Love your bike enzo - would have considered the 2010 CDE or Naked Red at the reduced price, but Gita was out of those colors in my size.


Absolutely awesome and stunning, CycleB! Enjoy!!


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

Just got mine today...15.3 lbs w/clinchers. Not bad.
Gorgeous bike.


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for sharing - what rims are those, I do not think I have seen those before. If you start a separate thread for your bike (or here), what's the rest of the build? When you get some time on the bike, I'd also be curious what you think of it versus your Wilier. Enjoy it!:thumbsup:


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

The wheels are from Dave Thomas at Speed Dream wheels. Here's a review on Velonews

Wrenched & Ridden review: Speed Dream Tonazzo carbon clinchers

Campy SR 11, 3T bar/stem, etc.
Dave is building me a set of tubulars so the weight should come down by 150g or so.

Curious how it compares to my Wilier as well. Rode a 2011 Dogma in Bormio, Italy over the summer and could instantly tell it was stiffer. The Wilier is super light but I'm 190lb so maybe a little too light!


----------



## Kiter (Sep 17, 2011)

Looking very nice!


----------

